# twichy bum time.



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

after 3 years of waiting just had medicals and now we are getting the twichy bum about are we doing the right thing.giving up good jobs and a safe way of life.my wife is a school teacher in kindergarden and we have read through different forums that there are no jobs for teachers .so we would have a unsertain future if we give everthing up here.if you want to work can you find jobs doing anything?i am just looking for info of poeple that have been through what we are going know.cheers ant comment welcome.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

getmeoutofhere said:


> after 3 years of waiting just had medicals and now we are getting the twichy bum about are we doing the right thing.giving up good jobs and a safe way of life.my wife is a school teacher in kindergarden and we have read through different forums that there are no jobs for teachers .so we would have a unsertain future if we give everthing up here.if you want to work can you find jobs doing anything?i am just looking for info of poeple that have been through what we are going know.cheers ant comment welcome.


You must examine why you began the process in the first place. Was your life three years ago much worse than now? Was it to provide a better life for your children. Was it for the adventure? Was it because you thought the UK was going down the toilet?
If you own or are buying your home, have well paying, secure employment, one or two cars in the driveway, live in a nice neighbourhood/town, are close to family and friends, take one or two Europe vacations each year, then my question to you is, "what is Canada going to do to improve on that"?
Sure, you may have a bigger house/car here and the chance to have a piece of land but otherwise things will be much the same, providing you can successfully integrate into Canada. I should add that having tummy-wobbles about such a huge life change is quite normal. Canada is not Nirvana. Some come here and love it to bits, some are ambivalent and some hate it with a passion.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I f your wife has a degree she can always change her vocation and look at another role in the workplace, like you I am in the final stages and waiting for the call for passports, and have no worries about moving to Canada at 52, but i have 2 young children and I cant see a future for them in the UK so I am moving because 1) I have relations there and even tho I wont be living near her but we can support each other 2) a better quality of life for the boys. We all have different reasons for moving but at least if it doesnt work out nobody can say you didnt try, life is an adventure so go for it, and enjoy.


----------



## androb (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi,
Despite being a little further back in the process than you, we seem to be getting more and more moments as you describe!! We applied for a skilled worker visa at the end of March, having passed the initial assessment, so we know we are still a fairly long way off, but we too are beginning to think about securing jobs and just the whole process of giving up our jobs here (but not completely cutting all ties), selling or renting the house (again, without leaving ourselves absolutely nothing to come back to if the worst comes to the worst).
My wife is a teacher and although she is prepared to go back to teaching on a day to day supply basis, we are not holding out much hope of her getting anything permanent for many years. We did a research trip to Ontario last year and visited the Ontario College of Teachers, but the process of getting qualifications recognised, social insurance number etc. etc. to allow her to teach seems a not very straightforward one. How has your wife managed on that score? Are you going over having done all of this process or is your wife going to do it when you get out to Canada?
Would you mind having a fuller conversation with us about your experiences to date? We are finding it difficult to imagine that things will ever fall into place for us, but remain determined!

Kind regards.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

androb said:


> Hi,Despite being a little further back in the process than you, we seem to be getting more and more moments as you describe!! We applied for a skilled worker visa at the end of March, having passed the initial assessment, so we know we are still a fairly long way off, but we too are beginning to think about securing jobs and just the whole process of giving up our jobs here (but not completely cutting all ties), selling or renting the house (again, without leaving ourselves absolutely nothing to come back to if the worst comes to the worst).
> My wife is a teacher and although she is prepared to go back to teaching on a day to day supply basis, we are not holding out much hope of her getting anything permanent for many years. We did a research trip to Ontario last year and visited the Ontario College of Teachers, but the process of getting qualifications recognised, social insurance number etc. etc. to allow her to teach seems a not very straightforward one. How has your wife managed on that score? Are you going over having done all of this process or is your wife going to do it when you get out to Canada?
> Would you mind having a fuller conversation with us about your experiences to date? We are finding it difficult to imagine that things will ever fall into place for us, but remain determined!
> 
> Kind regards.


Hi , :spit:
we thought about Ontario and Alberta and found she could work whilst preparing for her exams,she applied for jobs but was told she couldnt work with out pr so we looked at novia scotia and networked with a company who call themselves relocate nova scotia (very helpful)who found the info that we wanted, that the wife can apply for and get a temp licence before landing, which alows her to work until she does the exam, in the meantime I put her in for a couple of managers jobs( ON THE OFF CHANCE OF GETTING MORE INFORMATION ) mainly in the specialist medical fields, in which she has Msc certificates, and had contact with a company who told her to contact as soon as we land, as she has all quals needed and more and would like to discuss her future,so whether managers dont have to be licenced I dont know, but at least we know there shouldnt be a problem finding a job to which she is suited and as for me I will sweep the streets and be quite happy as long as we get the kids to a place where they can be kids and enjoy their young years


----------



## devdally (May 10, 2010)

Hey, bum time's usually a good time to do deep soul searching - at least in my wife's case, so she said.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> after 3 years of waiting just had medicals and now we are getting the twichy bum about are we doing the right thing.giving up good jobs and a safe way of life.my wife is a school teacher in kindergarden and we have read through different forums that there are no jobs for teachers .so we would have a unsertain future if we give everthing up here.if you want to work can you find jobs doing anything?i am just looking for info of poeple that have been through what we are going know.cheers ant comment welcome.


Teaching qualifications from the UK are NOT recognised in Canada - you will have to re-train. My husband was a Heavy Goods Vehicle Driver and he would have to re-take the exam in a Canada.
Same goes for nursing etc etc.
We waited 2 years for our adventure, arrived in 2005 and are very very homesick. The life-style here is so much harder than in the UK and the travelling to get to good shops - even if you live in the cities is ridiculous.
The exchange rate was in our favour when we came here, and it's in our favour for our return next week. However, it's a gamble and if the exchange rate fluctuates by one point you can look at your equity fluctuating by thousand depending on how much equity you have of course. I don't like gambling and wish we had never come.
The quaintness of the UK is unique and the friendliness and sense of humour will not be found in Canada.
We had no problem with the UK we just wanted to try something different, but the wrench on us when we have ill elderly family members is unbelievable. We don't need our large 5 bed 3 bath house on 7 acres and we're going back a lot wiser.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> Teaching qualifications from the UK are NOT recognised in Canada - you will have to re-train. My husband was a Heavy Goods Vehicle Driver and he would have to re-take the exam in a Canada.
> Same goes for nursing etc etc.
> We waited 2 years for our adventure, arrived in 2005 and are very very homesick. The life-style here is so much harder than in the UK and the travelling to get to good shops - even if you live in the cities is ridiculous.
> The exchange rate was in our favour when we came here, and it's in our favour for our return next week. However, it's a gamble and if the exchange rate fluctuates by one point you can look at your equity fluctuating by thousand depending on how much equity you have of course. I don't like gambling and wish we had never come.
> ...


 hi sorry to hear that it did,nt work out for you.we are having the visa,s put in our pass ports as we speak or write!where in canada are you?and have you been watching the news over here !this place is going down the pan i have noticed this last few months how much eveything as gone up in price there, are no jobs. i am doing this for my two young kids i think there is more of a future in canada than here but that is my own opinion.we have checked regarding my wifes work and all she as to do is register with the powers that be.and regarding the quaintness we live in blackpool!!good luck


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> hi sorry to hear that it did,nt work out for you.we are having the visa,s put in our pass ports as we speak or write!where in canada are you?and have you been watching the news over here !this place is going down the pan i have noticed this last few months how much eveything as gone up in price there, are no jobs. i am doing this for my two young kids i think there is more of a future in canada than here but that is my own opinion.we have checked regarding my wifes work and all she as to do is register with the powers that be.and regarding the quaintness we live in blackpool!!good luck


we're moving back to Cumbria. there is a bit of racism here with regards to who gets the job- good luck. a lot of people on this forum have said if you don't like where you live in the Uk try a different area. It's very stressful emigrating and missing loved ones.
all the best.
(if you want to buy our 5 bed 3 bath home with separate inlaw suite on 7 acres in the Kawartha Lakes 1 1/2 hours NE of Ontario, we're asking $400,00.
cheers.


----------



## getmeoutofhere (Jan 18, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> we're moving back to Cumbria. there is a bit of racism here with regards to who gets the job- good luck. a lot of people on this forum have said if you don't like where you live in the Uk try a different area. It's very stressful emigrating and missing loved ones.
> all the best.
> (if you want to buy our 5 bed 3 bath home with separate inlaw suite on 7 acres in the Kawartha Lakes 1 1/2 hours NE of Ontario, we're asking $400,00.
> cheers.


we like it there my friend has a cottage on eels lake and we have been looking round peterbrough.is you place on mls


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

getmeoutofhere said:


> we like it there my friend has a cottage on eels lake and we have been looking round peterbrough.is you place on mls


yes Mls number 1029394


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> we're moving back to Cumbria. there is a bit of racism here with regards to who gets the job- good luck. a lot of people on this forum have said if you don't like where you live in the Uk try a different area. It's very stressful emigrating and missing loved ones.
> all the best.
> (if you want to buy our 5 bed 3 bath home with separate inlaw suite on 7 acres in the Kawartha Lakes 1 1/2 hours NE of Ontario, we're asking $400,00.
> cheers.


Have you experienced racism personally and, if so, in what context?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Have you experienced racism personally and, if so, in what context?


yes, at some local stores my son and I have handed in our resumes/cv and I have never got the jobs, and our son was 16 got a part-time position that lasted 2 months only to be told that the company are having to make redundancies, they let him go and then hired loads more Canadians


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

elouisapresley said:


> yes, at some local stores my son and I have handed in our resumes/cv and I have never got the jobs, and our son was 16 got a part-time position that lasted 2 months only to be told that the company are having to make redundancies, they let him go and then hired loads more Canadians


Well unless your not caucasian or the hiring entities were not caucasian I don't see how you can even begin to use the word racism. Could it be that you were not qualified or suited for the positions?


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

although I agree with auld, racism has no colour barriers, and maybe the word racism could be a bit strong, unlike the UK where they have equal opportunity laws which go only one way and is biased towards not only colour and nationality but also disability especially for government positions, and god help if you challenge the decision makers, and yes i have been there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2010)

Auld Yin said:


> Well unless your not caucasian or the hiring entities were not caucasian I don't see how you can even begin to use the word racism. Could it be that you were not qualified or suited for the positions?


we were both qualified and suited for the positions, they were only shop assistants on a part-time basis.
I have heard of this before, where Italians, Irish, English, Scottish, Dutch have come to Canada and been treated this way. North Americans versus the Europeans.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

elouisapresley said:


> we were both qualified and suited for the positions, they were only shop assistants on a part-time basis.
> I have heard of this before, where Italians, Irish, English, Scottish, Dutch have come to Canada and been treated this way. North Americans versus the Europeans.


I think you will find that happens in most countries unless a lower wage is accepted to work for thge employers, which happens and is much publicised in the UK


----------



## iceno9 (Jan 29, 2010)

But why should you have to accept a lower wage??? That sounds wrong to me.

The problem in the UK (im still here) is that we dont control the influx of people......im not racist, but to me its wromg when you can go to any town and the majority are non 'English' (This country of course). It should be a percentage based....and it gets worse and worse with future generations. For example, look at some areas of London - you could be mistaken for thinking you are in Africa!....and these are born and bred people in England......all this contributes to the attitude you explain above....whereas if the influx was controlled, this situation would never arise.
I just hope that actually in Canada, they do control the influx better than we in the UK do. Whilst it might make it harder for me to get there, i think it would mean a more harmony setting for everyone involved ultimately.


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

Well it is wrong but as a lot of the immigrants in the uk are illegal they have to accept conditions applied by employers to survive, , if they were true asylum seekers they would report to the local police station to be processed and entered on to the system, but that is the position these people put themselves in, and it happens all over the world, not just in the uk.


----------



## Sean2008 (Sep 9, 2008)

Perhaps you need to lose your British accent and acquire a North American accent to fit in better in the Canadian culture



elouisapresley said:


> I have heard of this before, where Italians, Irish, English, Scottish, Dutch have come to Canada and been treated this way. North Americans versus the Europeans.


----------

